# How much savory to use



## C.Whalen (Dec 14, 2008)

I will be using a recipe that calls for 1/2 teaspoon of dried savory,  I only have ground savory.  How much should I use of the ground to equal 1/2 teaspoon of dried savory.  Thanks


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 14, 2008)

My guess is 1/4 tsp. but it TRULY is just a guess...sorry!


----------



## Deathbysoup (Jan 18, 2009)

I would use a 1/4 as well as ground is basically compressed or concentrated.


----------

